# PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



## dougandbeth

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and new to trailer camping.  We are buying our first trailer and will be seasonal in a campground and will not be moving it at all.  Here is my dilemma:  depending on who you talk to some bash stick and tin while other like them.  I need some real advice, please help I am begging!

We are looking at the Forest River Salem 28DDSS and some are bashing there quality.  I am also considering the cross roads Sunset line which is aluminum and fiberglass.

Lastly, we really like the sunset but when we looked at it today there was water coming from underneath the cabinets and underneath the fridge.  The dealer said the water was coming through the vent but it really concerned me.

Please help


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



Welcome the forum, Water can come in through the vent. The concern I would have is why? The only way to "accidentally" make it leak is to spray water with a hose directly onto the vent. Water will get inside and run out on the floor under the Refer. If the unit had just been washed, maybe there is nothing to worry about. If it was raining and the vent leaked, there is a major problem. 

I would listen to what you have been told, the Cross Roads trailer should be the better built.

I just looked at that floorplan, so many companies make it, if the Cross Roads scares you away, keep looking.


----------



## dougandbeth

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

It has been raining here all day.  What the dealer told me was the gutter (well it looks like a gutter to me) has a gap in it at the roof.  You can see water stains where the water is dripping down the side of the trailer and going right into the vent.  The wood below the fridge is also water stained in which they said they would replace.  He also offered to open it all up so I can see if and any damage.  Lastly, he promised that it would be fine but again he is a sales guy.  Have you heard of cross roads ST line?  It seems like a new line?  I would also guess Salem is not the right choice?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Gaps in gutters are common, they only come in 10' or 12' sections.  Caulking them fixes the gap.  Apparently they did not caulk the gap or did not do it correctly.  Water still should not have gotten into the vent.  ALL vents are exposed to weather and should not leak.  Just because water was running down from a gap, I don't buy it.  They should be able to fix it though, again not a common problem.

I edited my earlier post, if this trailer does not do it for you, keep looking.  This floorplan is not hard to find.


----------



## dougandbeth

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Correct we really love the floor plan and this is the nicest trailer we have seen so far and the quality seems very good but that water keeps sticking in my mind.  On the other hand I got a really good deal on the Salem but it seems like they get bashed a lot.  We can keep looking but we have no idea what lines to look at and what to stay away from.  It's really becoming quite overwhelming


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Yep, they get bashed.  Go to General Rving right here.  Search FR, you will see pages and pages of them getting bashed.  

I sell SunnyBrook and Gulf Stream products.  Look at both of them.  Sunset Creek by SunnyBrook is aluminum framed, enclosed underbelly, porcelian toilet, glass shower door, walk on roof, lumber core cabinet styles, 10 year warranty on cabinet doors, huge pass through storage on most models.  The list is much longer, check them out.  Look at the 312 BDHS.

Gulf Stream makes lots of models to look at.  Conquest, Stream Lite, Gulf Breeze and some more.

I am sure others here will jump in and tell you of others.


----------



## dougandbeth

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Do you deliver to Connecticut?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

That could be arranged.  I sent you a private message.  If you want, send me a PM back and give me your phone number.  I will be glad to call you.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

STAY away from FR products.    Kenneth at Grandview is a good dealer.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I have a FR Sierra and have had it for almost eight years. We've never had any trouble with it at all. FR products are no better or worse than any other product. It just depends on what you like and what you already have. It's like some people who like Dodge trucks are going to pick out all the flaws in Fords and visa-versa. The best thing to do is think for yourself and check things out thoroughly before you choose the one you want. The only FR advice you should listen to is the ones who ACTUALLY HAVE A FR PRODUCT because they are the ones who ACTUALLY know about them.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Well, if you haven't had any problems then what could you share with them?  

The ones that do post about problems have something to share so they do share their experiences.

The ones writing about problems, have had the problems, so they are very important to hear from.

You can't silence their opinion by decree, "The only FR advice you should listen to ...."


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Hey snowbird don't take it so personnel about FR being crappy.  Just consider yourself lucky because you haven't had any problems.  Lots of folks have had problems with FR products and warranty issues.  Lots of folks specifically ask "what have you heard about" xyz.
The reason this forum is helpful is because we pass on experiences and opinions.  Heck I'll even bet there are some dissatisfied Dodge Cummins diesel owners or individuals that have heard bad things about them out there in RV land  Well maybe just 1 or 2 at the most.  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

If anybody wants me to, I will reactivate/bring forward the FR issues thread? :approve:      :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED





> TexasClod - 3/5/2008  2:26 PM  Well, if you haven't had any problems then what could you share with them?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! I shared the fact that I HAVE NOT had any problems. I guess you are a little slow. You people need to get a life.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



You people? You mean you aren't like the rest of us? Well, thank the Lord for that! :laugh: 



> SnowbirdInFlight - 3/5/2008 4:46 PM
> 
> Duh! I shared the fact that I HAVE NOT had any problems. I guess you are a little slow. You people need to get a life.


----------



## Shadow

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Hey, Lets not be dragging my Ford into this!!!!!    :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

BUTCH, YOU DRIVE A *FORD *????


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

There you go again Tex. Even though snowbirdinflight has already colored in our state...we still wouldn't mind him comin back and spending some money....or would we? "You people" I guess is yankee for Texan,huh!


----------



## Guest

RE: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

NO DL ,, NOT THE FR PAGES AGAIN    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Now Ken lets be nice some can't afford the luxury of having a Chevy so they downsize to a Ford or worst a Dodge :laugh:  :laugh: . now I know DL is going to on me  for that comment :   :laugh: 

and saying u people--are we the bad people from the south :angry:     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Hey snowbird, if your life is so great what are you doing slumming with all of us that don't seem to have one.  Sorry if any of us say something you don't agree with.  I guess this forum is just supposed to say good things about every product.  You know, like the RV Magazines always tell you how good a product is.  We don't have to worry about ADVERTISEMENT money.  So when someone is ready to spend lots of money on a product and ask's for an opinion, then it is only ethical to give an opinion based on our experience and knowledge gained from observing and listening what others have to say.  

OORAH! to your hubby, USMC.


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

YOU GO DL, tell it like it is.
ARMY OF ONE---ONE ROUND-ONE DOWN


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

You men can not help but be rude and crude to a woman. It would do no good to spare with any of you as you are all pretty much unarmed. You aren't worth my time, you are all good for a laugh now and again though. I love watching you bash all newcomers instantly as soon as they log on and ask a question. You remind me of a big gang of bullies that jump out and beat up the new kid on the block. You can have your forum, your put-downs, and your little bash sessions. I really feel sorry for all of you but especially your wives.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



I guess that's like ALL CAPS to the MAX! :clown: 

My wife is quite happy with me.

Probably because I do the cooking! :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I AM PERSONALLY sorry that you feel this way. I have been a member of this forum since 8/07 and feel very much welcome here. There a lot of ladies who are members of this forum as are treated with respect. But you have to earn the respect as most of us do. I have never met any one on this forum in person, but have been given a blessing of being able to ask a question and get a quick and correct answer from some very respectable guys and ladies from this forums. There is section on this forum on FR products and most are bad and some are good and most of the one who tried to answer the question related that message out. you are bless to have one that hasn't given you any problem, some wasn't that lucky. ALSO  I know my wife is bless to have me as I am her, so I ask you to keep your personal attack on the wives out of this forum this not the place for that. we hope the best for you and your family, and happy camping


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I am sorry too if I offended you.  This is a great forum and we do sometimes getting a little "goofy" but I assure you, we mean no harm and we would never seriously attack someone personally.  I too am blessed to have a wonderful wife and if Tex's wife is "quite happy" with him, I can assure you she is a wonderful woman...never met her of course.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Yes, Sallyberetta is a fine woman with ancestors that were part of the Republic of Texas days. I'm sure Jim's wife is a good woman in his eyes, too, and I wouldn't mind meeting her, either. (My ancestors came here after the Civil War from Mississippi and South Carolina. Hey! Maybe that's why I want to travel so much!) :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Well as stated I have a fine woman who's family is from LA --THAT'S LOWER ALABAMA-- and would take nothing for her. I myself was born and raised in the great state of Georgia . MY family treedate back to the CHEROKEE INDIANS. So we are proud family. I have to admit she had a lot to put up with and I am lucky to have her as my soul mate


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED


Gee for a minute there with all the "rude and crude to women" words, I thought Hillary had found our forum and was bad mouthing the "Good ol boys" running against her.  I even thought I detected a tear or two welling up. :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

This isn't near as much fun.  Hollis, my wife is from Birmingham and is a "war eagle" what ever the heck that is but then again I'm an AGGIE...whatever that is.  Oh yeah, my family tree has a fork in it..not really sure what that means.  So much for the teardrops on our pillows.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Oh, my gosh, Jim. You married a feriner!  Whooooeeeee!    :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



> TexasClodhopper - 3/6/2008  7:19 PM
> 
> Oh, my gosh, Jim. You married a feriner!  Whooooeeeee!
> 
> Yep....you want to make something of it.  At least she's a southerner.  Actually, she's a southern belle.


----------



## Shadow

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Come on Snowbird. Why so sensitive about a discussion about FR products. You haven't had a problem so what's the big deal. I would have had to leave the forum years ago if I let the Ford bashing bother me. Not a single problem with my Ford. But ask a few thousand others, and they will tell you something different. When you have a large number of complaints about a product, you can bet there is something to it.

     Hey Hollis, don't tell anyone but may be in a new truck soon. (not a Ford). 

     Hey Jim    GIG 'EM  AGGIES


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Butch... FORD stands for Fix Or Repair Daily.  gig'em


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

hey Jim it also stands for FOUND ON ROAD DEAD, but it depend on who is being asked. most Ford owner think it stand for FIRST ON RACE DAY :laugh:  :laugh: THE  :evil: MADE ME SAT IT


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Congrats Shadow,  hope that new truck will be as good as your Ford has been.  When you have something good, you always compair everything to it.  Honestly, I bought THREE F-350's, and I will never have another.  AND I had the good engine.........


----------



## Shadow

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

She may have something! You guys are brutal...   :laugh:   
 Can't wait to see what DL and Kenneth have... :blackeye:

  oops posted the same time GTS!! :8ball:


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

but it all in fun, I try not to be to personal, I really try to get along with everyone, even those who owns a Ford or the other one :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Aww come on now guys you all know you dont get along with anyone.  Your all here just to pick on anyone and everyone.   Good grief.  By the way I was once an unadulterated ford man than I found dodge.  LOL   Of course now I drive an rv with a gm engine and tow a toyota and have a gmc truck in storage.  LOL  And the other half is the best thing that ever happen to me.  She said to be sure I tell you all that.   LOL  Gotta luv a good woman.


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

RIGHT ON LEE, a good woman is hard to find these days if you can find one hold to her as other are looking.after I read this my DW she also ditto she is the best that has happen to me and I second that!!!! :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED





> H2H1 - 3/6/2008  11:52 ALSO  I know my wife is bless to have me as I am her, so I ask you to keep your personal attack on the wives out of this forum this not the place for that. we hope the best for you and your family, and happy camping





See what I mean about being unarmed? I never once personally attacked any wives, lol. I said I felt *sorry* for them, *ie: have sympathy or compassion for them* because they are living with rude men. That is my opinion just as you have your opinion about FR products. You see the words, yet don't comprehend what you have read.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Best thing for us guys to do is let this person have the last word.  Lets talk about RVing.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Snowbird has something in common with my little sweetie.  She married a Jarhead.  Actually I thought I got along good with snowbird until I got opinionated with the FR line of RV's.  But, if you look in the March, Trailerlife, Action line, page 16, LAKEFRONT LAMENT, the FR manufacturer is at it again.  They don't like to honor their warranty unless someone like TrailerLife puts feet to the fire.  There just has to be a problem with FR products.

Butch, you must have finally seen the light.....must be a Dodge Cummins in your future.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



I hope I don't stir up a hornets nest here, and NO offense Snowbird, but the reason I quit selling FR Salem and Sierra is the warranty issue. FR still owes me warranty money I will never get. I saw the hole getting deeper and deeper and I got rid of them. That was in 1998-2000. 

Yes, some we sold were great and never saw again, but the majority had some problems. I have some warranty issues with what we sell now, but the companies pay me, and all is well. 

Sorry Snowbird, but that is the simple truth of it. I am glad you have had no problems and do not mean to offend you or anyone else.


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

OK SNOWBIRD, I went back and read your response, I still think it an attack on my wife as if she wasn't smart enough to find someone else and ended up with a rude old man. but that your opinion so be it. but she is very happy, and well taken care of and can have anything she would want :laugh: can you say that your DH? anyway we wish you the best in life and with your camper, happy camping


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

DL, Kenneth, Hollis you're not listening.  Let this woman have the last word and lets move on.  This post has had more response than several others of real importance.  So she bought a pig in a poke...the devil made me say that.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

If she got the last word, she would have 2 things in common with my wife.  Married to a Leatherneck and the last word. :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Okay snowbird, if I can't get the guys to give up...will you?  This has gone way too far.  This board is beneficial to many including yourself and you're going to get to the point that we won't respond to you...maybe that's what you want. We have all apologized to you and you can't seem to accept our apology.  If you need to hold a grudge, take it somewhere else. This board is here to help other rv'ers not to be a place for you to vent your worldly frustrations. I pray for your happiness and peace of mind during this season of Lent.


----------



## Shadow

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Ok I apologize too. But before we move on.
Hey DL, are you offering any incentives on them Dodges ???
   GTS sure has the upper hand right now.


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I WILL JUST REPLY TO INTELLIGENT PEOPLE FROM NOW ON


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Hey Butch, to tell you the truth I really don't know much about the newer model diesels (07/08).  I flat haven't heard much one way or another about them.  The Dodge and GM's produce lots of power and both have 6 spd auto's now..  I don't think I woud opt for the Ford based on past 6.0L PS perfomance and the same engine manufacturer makes the new diesel engine.  Plus the twin turbo just gives you an extra turbo to go south.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED





> elkhartjim - 3/7/2008  5:57 PM  Okay snowbird, if I can't get the guys to give up...will you?  This has gone way too far.  This board is beneficial to many including yourself and you're going to get to the point that we won't respond to you...maybe that's what you want. We have all apologized to you and you can't seem to accept our apology.  If you need to hold a grudge, take it somewhere else. This board is here to help other rv'ers not to be a place for you to vent your worldly frustrations. I pray for your happiness and peace of mind during this season of Lent.





Who has apologized? I never asked any one to apologize nor have I seen an apology. I just ask for the men to not be so rude. Also I had asked that the bashing stop. I have an FR product that I am pleased with and have had no trouble with to date. Yet, just for kicks certain people on this board feel the need to bash the product over and over. Never mind. I think it is just too hard of a concept for the male population to understand. I wish you all well. Carry on with your bashing of things you don't understand or own. Carry on with passing on information that you have no first hand knowledge of. Be well and happy camping with whatever you choose to camp with. It is small minded people like you that confirm how much I dislike people who act like sheep. The goat brays and the sheep follow. Don't hate me because I think for myself.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Geez, just go away. You just enjoy the attention or something?   :dead:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

We just like to warn unsuspecting buyers that NOT all FR products are great.  Gee whiz, when I'm ready to lay out BIG $$ I don't mind a little help.  I don't call it bashing when a certain product has gained an unsavory reputation.  Get over it.  You haven't had any problems, so why do you even care.  You have Forest River stock?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED



I also think this is getting ridiculous, and yes, there has been apologies, but to no avail. But then, there were no personal jabs, so why the need for an apology? We should all be here for the fun of it and the information. But since this took the turn itdid, I am also voting for ending this. 

Back on original subject, I am talking to the starter of this thread and maybe I will be making a trip to Connecticut.


----------



## Shadow

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Ah Yes, Connecticut.  Foxwoods Casino !!!  
Sorry, Got side tracked.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Butch, if this works out, I'll get back to you on that............


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I'll lay 7 to 1 odds you don't come back with all yer clothes!  Like yer shirt!


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I bet Butch as an inside track on all casinos. Ken don't take the bet!!!!!


----------



## McDonalds

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I own one of these FR trailers, actually this is my second one (the dealer replaced the first piece of garbage) and guess what? The second is worse than the first. t there. And yes my better half is a good woman, she is actually the one who is tearing new holes in the FR people to get us into a different trailer.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Oh, boy ....


----------



## Guest

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

u said it Tex     :approve:  :dead:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

NO COMMENT!


----------



## H2H1

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

I second that DL no comment!!!!!!


----------



## McDonalds

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

WOW all of that tearing my wife has been doing has finally paid off. We just got a call from FR and they are paying out the loan on my trailer and taking it back. Actually it was my wife tearing new holes in the dealer and them pushing FR into buying back my trailer. Man do I love that woman. Now my only problem is, WHAT DO I BUY NOW?


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Check with Ken he sells good trailers.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PLEASE HELP - OVERWHELMED

Give me a call


----------

